# CuteFTP and creating files gives me errors!



## yazyazoo (Jan 9, 2006)

I am trying to add Tytools to my tivo. When I try to create a folder on my Tivo I get an error that I can't access that drive. Is there a tutorial how to use FTP to tivos?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

file system is read only 
must change it to read write
use the command rw from bash
and change it back when yer done.


----------



## yazyazoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Gunnyman,
So I should first get the bash prompt, type in rw, then go into cuteftp and then create the file in the Tivo?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

yes
what are you "creating"


----------



## yazyazoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Gunnyman,

I am trying to put Tytools on to get some shows onto my computer. I am following the directions here and they want me to put a folder into the Tivo harddrive.

IM on step 4 of these instructions. 
http://minnie.tuhs.org/twiki/bin/view/Videoextract/DownloadVideoUsingTytool


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

yazyazoo said:


> Gunnyman,
> 
> I am trying to put Tytools on to get some shows onto my computer. I am following the directions here and they want me to put a folder into the Tivo harddrive.
> 
> ...


If you go to DDB, they have the latest release of tytool, and you only need to transfer one file to the TiVo instead of two. I just put the file in /var/hack and called it from the author file to start on boot.


----------



## yazyazoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Finnstag so you put the tserver file in /var/hack and you said you called it from the author file to start on boot. How do you do that to start on boot?


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

You may want to put the folder in the root directory instead of /var. The /var directory has a habit of disappearing from time to time, along with anything you have installed there. Most "guides" instruct the uninitiated to put things in the /var directory which is a really, really bad idea. If the log files get too full, the OS wipes the /var directory and rebuilds it from scratch, sans any hacks or files that once resided there.

Here's what you need to do to install TyTools. Establish a telnet session and type in the following (ignore the items in parentheses as they are only a description of what each command does):

mount -o remount,rw / (this makes the filesystem read/write)
cd / (this places the bash prompt in the root directory)
mkdir /tytools (this creates a new directory called tytools)
cd /tytools (this places the bash prompt inside the tytools directory)


Now, connect to your Tivo via FTP and navigate to the newly created /tytools directory. Transfer the tserver file to the tytools directory using binary mode. Disconnect when the file has completed uploading. Now type in the following:

chmod 755 tserver (this makes tserver executable)
mount -o remount,ro / (this makes the filesystem read-only again)


To run TyTools, establish a telnet session with your Tivo and navigate to the TyTools directory and execute the tserver file (no need to make the filesystem read/write).

cd /tytools
./tserver

You should get a message indicating that it is waiting for an incoming connection. Open up TyTools on your PC. Set the Tivo's IP address and select Refresh. You should see the contents of the Now Playing list after a short wait. You'll have to refer to the TyTools docs or the support threads at DDB for any further details as anything else will violate forum rules here.

Note that there are ways that you can have TyTools start at bootup but I prefer to start and stop it manually instead of letting it run in the background unnecessarily.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

You can set TyTools to start tserver on demand (within the program), so there's no reason to have it start at boot.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Sorry but discussion of TyTools is not allowed here.

Dan


----------

